
Nest Cams now try to detect if that thing moving around your house is a person - adwmayer
https://techcrunch.com/2016/07/14/nest-cams-can-now-try-to-detect-if-that-thing-moving-around-your-house-is-a-person
======
LastZactionHero
I wrote something like this a few weeks ago to detect which animal is at the
door:

[https://medium.com/@LastZactionHero/zookeeper-identify-
pets-...](https://medium.com/@LastZactionHero/zookeeper-identify-pets-with-
neural-networks-6a039f85b2e3)

------
iRobbery
Okay so i'll have to dress up like a household object during my next breakins,
anybody know where you can buy a Halloween rumba outfit? :)

------
lunchTime42
Open the Door Hal, its my spouse, she wants in.

> Im sorry, but your true love is allready home.

Turns down the heat in the stairwell.

Do we really have to humilate burglars into prentending to be dogs?

